# Doing some holiday planning...



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Lol we are all the same Trevor, looks like our table at the minute


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

We have done our holiday planning, booked the tunnel and then see where we end up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes, I think we all have a similar pile of guides. Trouble is fitting them all in the MH, together with all the other reading material! And yes, we do have a kindle on board, but seem to always require lots of books too. :lol: 

In France now, and the van is groaning under the weight... :roll: 

Mike


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I love the planning bit. I tend to do all mine online though. I spend weeks using www.campingcar-infos.com, MHF database, google earth and maps and general research on places. I also have joined a few foreign forums. The Austrian one I joined last year provided loads of spots and info that none of the UK sites had.

I save loads of stuff on the laptop as PDF files and pretty much roughly have an entire trip planned before we leave.

I still take the Aires book and ACSI book but thats it. I have the offline camping infos site as well which has 16000 stopovers in Europe. I think you could survive on that alone.


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

Where are you going?


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

stevethebeekeeper said:


> Where are you going?


Somewhere on the edge of Paris-> Jura (Arbois) -> Haute Savoie (Morzine) -> Vaucluse -> Languedoc -> not sure then...

September 2 for 3/4 weeks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I couldn't do all this planning, it would spoil it for me, if I was to plan, I would have to think of every mortal thing including any potential problems, and that would kill it stone dead, so I don't do it, I like to just arrive somewhere, doesn't matter where, a beach, forest or anywhere scenic.

Liz plans for weeks and mutters things while I'm doing other stuff, but it's in one ear and out tother :wink: I just let her get on with it, I like her to just tell me where she'd like to go, and I just drive, I enjoy it all, too, but it's all a surprise to me, so even better.

I just like to make sure I have enough clothes, and a selection of tools just in case, and just go.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry what is the offline camping info site??

Where do I download it?

Aldra


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> <snip> ... all this planning... <snip>


 :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I couldn't do all this planning, it would spoil it for me, if I was to plan, I would have to think of every mortal thing including any potential problems, and that would kill it stone dead, so I don't do it, I like to just arrive somewhere, doesn't matter where, a beach, forest or anywhere scenic.
> 
> Liz plans for weeks and mutters things while I'm doing other stuff, but it's in one ear and out tother :wink: I just let her get on with it, I like her to just tell me where she'd like to go, and I just drive, I enjoy it all, too, but it's all a surprise to me, so even better.
> 
> I just like to make sure I have enough clothes, and a selection of tools just in case, and just go.


So basically your just the driver! Liz plans all your holidays and no doubt packs your underpants for you! 



aldra said:


> Barry what is the offline camping info site??
> 
> Where do I download it?
> 
> Aldra


They can provide you with an offline version of the entire www.campingcar-infos.com website. I havent downloaded the new version. Mine is a few years old now but you can get it here http://www.campingcar-infos.com/USB.php

You might need to translate it but basically you want the option that has the laptop on it down the page or if you prefer the USB key if you want an actual key sending through the post (15 euros I think wheras the download is just 8 )

The only drawback with the offline version is that its in French whereas online you can translate but you soon get the hang of it. I would say its my best tool for finding stopovers all over Europe (not just France).


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

I think I have all the apps, too, but as I took the picture with my iPhone...

In any case the Michelin Red all of France map for your initial planning provides you with something that you can't do on a iPhone, or iPad, Even the 24in screen on my Mac doesn't give you the view that a map spread out can.

Incidentally our holidays are planned to go and do something specific. We decide what things we would like to do for the particular years main holiday, first.

So each of the places we plan to visit has a purpose, like visiting friends and relations, picking up some favourite wine, birdwatching or other wildlife, walking particular in mountains, etc etc. Might be to visit a particular city that we haven't been to for years, or have never been (not many of those left, for us in France though. 

I see a lot of posts here the other way round saying "we are going to X, what is there to do or see?" 

We don't book anywhere to stay, just check where there are campsites, France Passion sites or Aires nearby. Then choose somewhere we like to look of when we get there. Sometimes we don't get beyond the first or second place, because we like it so much. One year we spent our whole holiday in Luxembourg, having 'planned' to stay one night.

So that's "all that planning" for us.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Aldra

You can download a PDF version which you can use on or off line from www.i-campingcar.fr

You have to send them your e-mail address and they give you a link to download it.

We use it all the time.

Joe


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Plan for months

Follow it until I get off the boat !!!


----------

